# Our First- Little Baby Presley!



## marc4pt0 (May 8, 2013)

Just a quick phone shot

Wife went into labor Monday evening, and 2:39 am Wednesday 05/08/13 we became parents of Miss Presley Jean! It was a long, hard road these past couple days, and despite the Many challenges, PJ is a healthy,nursing, sleeping crying baby girl. And just when I couldn't be more impressed with my wife, she goes and shows a whole new cache of strengths I've never seen. 
And now we rest. Whew! :dazed:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## chinacats (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## bikehunter (May 8, 2013)

Congrtualations! Girls are the best!


----------



## Mrmnms (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations! I have 3 daughters now, the best toys I've ever had! Sleep when you can. Don't forget to be a great husband.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## wenus2 (May 8, 2013)

Holy crap that took a long time, I thought the half a day I spent was tough. I couldn't image a day and a half.

Congratulations on the new baby girl!
She's beautiful.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 8, 2013)

Congrats Marc!
What a cutie! Give our best to your wife as well!
You will realize that you've never felt a love so great for anything in your life.


----------



## kalaeb (May 8, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## Lefty (May 8, 2013)

Congrats, Marc! She's very cute! Your wife sounds amazing too.


----------



## sachem allison (May 8, 2013)

congratulations, tell your wife she did an amazing job.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 8, 2013)

congrats but you won't rest long. BTW, the first two months are a peice of cake, once your daughter finds her lungs, that when the fun starts. Take lots of photos cause you think you'll remember everything but... Also, get a copy of 123 magic. its a wonderful parenting philosophy.


----------



## cclin (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations!! beautiful baby!!


----------



## ejd53 (May 8, 2013)

marc4pt0 said:


> Just a quick phone shot
> 
> Wife went into labor Monday evening, and 2:39 am Wednesday 05/08/13 we became parents of Miss Presley Jean! It was a long, hard road these past couple days, and despite the Many challenges, PJ is a healthy,nursing, sleeping crying baby girl. And just when I couldn't be more impressed with my wife, she goes and shows a whole new cache of strengths I've never seen.
> And now we rest. Whew! :dazed:



Lol, it is obvious that this is your first. Rest? What is this rest you speak of? Seriously, congratulations, she is beautiful.


----------



## WildBoar (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations! Glad to see all these girls being born, so my boy has a good chance of marrying a knife heiress in 30 or 40 years


----------



## apicius9 (May 8, 2013)

I don't know how women do it. But the result looks beautiful, congratulations!

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (May 8, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## HHH Knives (May 8, 2013)

Congrats to you and yours. What a beautiful little one. You are Blessed!!!


----------



## mr drinky (May 8, 2013)

She's amazing. Congrats. 

k.


----------



## Chuckles (May 8, 2013)

Congrats! Good looking kid. Got a good chuckle out of the "now we rest" part. 

You should use the tuxedo knife to trim the end of a celebratory cigar.


----------



## apicius9 (May 8, 2013)

At least now, when you are up anyway in the middle of the night and can't go back to sleep, you can go to the kitchen and cut stuff with a nice knife  Congrats again,

Stefan


----------



## Chefdog (May 9, 2013)

Congratulations dad! Welcome to the club.


----------



## eaglerock (May 9, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Miles (May 9, 2013)

Wonderful news! Congrats!


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 9, 2013)

Thank you so much everybody! Have to say that yesterday was just simply amazing, in so many ways!



HHH Knives said:


> Congrats to you and yours. What a beautiful little one. You are Blessed!!!


I *feel* blessed! And thank you again!



Chuckles said:


> Congrats! Good looking kid. Got a good chuckle out of the "now we rest" part.
> 
> You should use the tuxedo knife to trim the end of a celebratory cigar.


yeah...... still looking for that rest. The ladies are asleep but I'm still unable! And a cigar sounds pretty darn good right now!



apicius9 said:


> At least now, when you are up anyway in the middle of the night and can't go back to sleep, you can go to the kitchen and cut stuff with a nice knife  Congrats again,
> 
> Stefan



like a ton of raw veg for baby foods come soon!



Chefdog said:


> Congratulations dad! Welcome to the club.




So far, I'm really diggin this club!


----------



## mhenry (May 9, 2013)

What a cutie! Congrats


----------



## Von blewitt (May 9, 2013)

Congratulations Marc!


----------



## chefwatson (May 9, 2013)

Congrats Marc! She is adorable!


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 9, 2013)

They stop by your room here to offer milk and fresh baked cookies. And did I mention they go to each room offering warm, fresh baked cookies? And milk?


----------



## WillC (May 9, 2013)

Excellent news Marc, here's to your new Daughter


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 10, 2013)




----------



## SpikeC (May 10, 2013)

I can tell that she's a troublemaker because she already has a tracking ankle bracelet!


----------



## don (May 10, 2013)

Congratulations! She's super cute!


----------



## The hekler (May 10, 2013)

Congrats to you and the wife!


----------

